# Problem with StoreJet Transcend 2AJ1 on Asus M2N



## proks (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi all.

I have a problem with USB-HDD StoreJet Transcend 2AJ1 on motherboard Asus M2N only, but do not have on another hardware platform. I've probed in FreeBSD 8.0 - 8.2.

dmesg:

```
ugen0.3: <StoreJet Transcend> at usbus0
umass0: <StoreJet Transcend StoreJet Transcend, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 3> on usbus0
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
da0: <StoreJet Transcend 2AJ1> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-2 device 
da0: 1.000MB/s transfers
da0: 610480MB (1250263728 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 77825C)
```

>da0: 1.000MB/s transfers - very slow

usbconfig:

```
ugen0.1: <OHCI root HUB nVidia> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen1.1: <EHCI root HUB nVidia> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen0.2: <USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse B16_b_02> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=LOW (1.5Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen0.3: <StoreJet Transcend StoreJet Transcend> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
```

>ugen0.3: <StoreJet Transcend StoreJet Transcend> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON???

copy:

```
dT: 1.001s  w: 1.000s
 L(q)  ops/s    r/s   kBps   ms/r    w/s   kBps   ms/w   %busy Name
 ....
    1      8      6    767  125.9      2    256  125.7  100.6| da0
    1      8      6    767  125.9      2    256  125.7  100.6| da0s1
 ....
```
On this motherboard Asus M2N with Ubuntu 10 there isn't this problem. Please, help me to solve this problem.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2011)

Try a different USB port. It looks like it's using a USB1.1 port.

Or have a look in the BIOS and make sure your USB ports are capable of "High speed" (which is USB2.0; low/full speed is USB1.1).


----------



## proks (Mar 21, 2011)

Of course, USB2 ports are capable of "High speed" in BIOS. Notice StoreJet 25M3 is a USB3/2-compatible device.
I've tried other usb ports, for example:


```
ugen0.3: <StoreJet Transcend> at usbus0
umass0: <StoreJet Transcend StoreJet Transcend, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 3> on usbus0
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
da0: <StoreJet Transcend 2AJ1> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-2 device 
da0: 1.000MB/s transfers
da0: 610480MB (1250263728 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 77825C)
```

Same result.

But for usb2 device I've had this result:

```
ugen1.2: <Maxtor> at usbus1
umass0: <Maxtor OneTouch, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.25, addr 2> on usbus1
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Maxtor OneTouch 0125> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-4 device 
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 238475MB (488397168 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 30401C)
```

> da0: 40.000MB/s transfers - all right!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm not sure but I don't think FreeBSD has anything to do with negotiating USB capabilities. I'm guessing the board and the StoreJet can't agree and therefor fall back to USB1.1.


----------



## proks (Mar 21, 2011)

This problem exists only on this motherboard with FreeBSD 8, does not exist with Ubuntu 10. There is not problem on my home computer with another vendor motherboard.


----------



## gpw928 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,

My Antec MX-1 external disk enclosures do this when I plug them in to USB (they also do SATA).  They have done this on many releases of 7 and 8 FreeBSD.

I just look at the console to see what speed they negotiated, and if it's 1.0 MB/sec, unplug and re-plug (same USB 2 port).  Always comes back to 40.0 MB/sec.   [Very slow backups if I don't...]

Cheers,

-- 
Phil


----------



## gpw928 (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh, I should add that the speed negotiation is wrong when the MX-1 is powered on after it is plugged in to the USB.  Pulling the USB cable and re-plugging while the external power source is turned on will always lead to a good 40 MB/sec negotiation.

Cheers,

-- 
Phil


----------



## proks (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks gpw928 for your advice, but it does not work in my case


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2011)

In that case file a PR. If I understood everything correctly that's been posted it's likely the USB framework seems to bugger up the detection. That should be fixed.


----------



## proks (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank SirDice to pay attention, I've already done.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2011)

For reference, could you post the PR number? 

If other people run into the same or similar issue we can refer to it.


----------



## proks (Mar 22, 2011)

I've already posted - usb/155784 (PR 155784)


----------

